# Fertility Nutrition - not to be missed!! 4th Dec at 7.30, Craigavon



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Practical and emotional support for those who are trying for a baby

Nutrition for Fertility
Maximise your fertility and chances of having a healthy baby
Jane McClenaghan – Vital Nutrition
  

Wednesday 4th December 2013 – 7.30pm – 9.30pm
Brownlow Community Hub
7 Brownlow Road, Craigavon, BT65 5DL
For more information and to book a place email:
[email protected],
Text 07837 987562 or Phone: 02890 825677


----------

